

Haïkuleaks: Cable is poetry 65 haikus in 1830 cables - aheilbut
http://haikuleaks.tetalab.org/

======
paulgerhardt
Technically these are, for the most part, Senryū not Haiku.

The difference (in a nutshell) being that Haiku tend to deal with seasonal
scenes from nature with a "cutting" word that provokes discord (the syllable
thing really isn't that important), while Senryū depict "human foibles". Seen
in that light makes these excerpts somewhat more profound.

Arguing about this is somewhat akin to debating about "Hackers" vs "Crackers"
in contemporary usage...

See also: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Senry%C5%AB>

------
abecedarius
I just ran a iambic-pentameter finder over the same data:

    
    
        A DATE BEFORE WHICH NORIEGA MUST
        FALL IF THE U S DOES NOT WISH TO HAVE
        THE PRECEDENT OF AN ANNULLED ELECTION
    
        NOT UNDERSTOOD BY MANY ACTIVISTS
        ESPECIALLY YOUTH WHO FEAR A SELL OUT OF
        THEIR CAUSE THERE
    
        HE EMPHASIZED THAT THERE WOULD HAVE TO BE
        A CARROT FOR MUGABE TO ENDORSE
    
        COUP THAT REMOVES MUGABE POSSIBLY
        WITH A GREAT DEAL OF BLOODSHED FROM WHICH IT
    
        THE PEOPLE ARE DEMANDING CHANGE BEFORE
        THE SITUATION GETS WORSE HE PROFESSED
    
        USE LETHAL FORCE ON DEMONSTRATORS AND
        WE URGE THE OPPOSITION NOT TO GET
    
        been branded mercenaries terrorists
        or traitors End Note On the other hand
    
        IRAN MANIPULATING INDIAN
        ELITE OPINION MAKERS Classified
    
        to peer file sharing caused grave damages
        She said that peer to peer file sharing must
        be curbed
    
        By POL MC Josiah Rosenblatt
        for Reasons 1 4 b and d 1 S
    
        important means to signal willingness
        to reconcile with former enemies
    
        is taking active steps to undermine
        it Many opposition groups are prone
        to dominance by individuals
    
        to help the government achieve those aims
        the middle class has largely been ignored
    
        who worked inside the final conflict zone
        the government declared no fire zone
    
        Brazilian Embassy in Washington
        received a bomb threat via telephone
    
        is almost always framed in socialist
        and revolutionary rhetoric

~~~
c-oreills
Which Iambic Pentameter finder is this?

I'd be interested to know how it works out syllables, especially for proper
nouns - for example, how does it know that Mugabe is "Mu-ga-be" as opposed to
"Mu-gabe"? A large dictionary?

~~~
abecedarius
<https://github.com/darius/versecop/blob/master/passages.py> \-- it uses the
CMU pronouncing dictionary and just punts on words not in it. I'd like to go
back and improve it sometime. (The test passage there is from The Lord of the
Rings.)

------
swixmix
This looks like fun, but you do realize some of these Haiku's could cause
serious damage to US national security. Don't you?

(The appropriate answer, I think, is "I can't confirm or deny.")

